# Crap. This just sounds like a bad idea



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

So I have a pre-op appointment next week. It's minor, and it's nothing "big", they know what it is, it just needs to be taken out, so I doesn't cause damage later. But I've never had surgery or general anesthetic,....I had a hole drilled into a bone once, but that's it. 1. There's the idea of someone going in my body and moving things around that creeps me out and disturbs me, 2. General anesthesia carries a very small but printed and waivered risk of death.....I've heard all sorts of awul reactions to drugs from people with dissociative issues, and half the time I get weird reactions to medications...I'm not freaked our yet ( mostly becuase I'm dissociated), but I will be later. Hopefully I will be able to get a friend to go with me. Like hell I'd my family will be informed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

yo


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude. Thanks.

Apparently you don't know me well.
Didn't need the details of your surgery.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

And John? Hate to break it to you god doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Dude. Thanks.
> 
> Apparently you don't know me well.
> Didn't need the details of your surgery.


----------

